

Mark Cuban on VC Funding and Moving to San Francisco - cardine
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/15doqt/mark_cuban_this_is_my_ama/c7ll0zv

======
OafTobark
Disagree on the move (it's not about just the funding; I don't even care for
funding). Agree on you can raise anywhere and definitely agree on not raising
if you don't have to (exception of specific cases).

